# So how did i do



## gregz (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey guys
I did a previous post about compact tractors. i was interested in usage ,hours etc. Buying used tractor
I was looking for a JD 855 955 ,4310 , 4200 etc. Anyhow a 770 popped up locally. 780
hours one owner(sorta) Seller bought a home with 8 acres. The 770 was included. seller is a software computer guy says he will have a lawn service take care of his yard. 
The deere has 787 hours is a 1996 fwd 60" mower. Mearly a scratch on it. Exhaust pipe bent from the 
computer guy. Peers like a kitten. Oil on dip stick looks new . differentail oil clear. Tires 
look new. deck has minor rust no holes never repainted. I know nothing about tractors, I have a JD LT 160 for my home 1/2 acre but recently bought some property need a large tractor. also included a rear scraper blade and some sorta lifting hoise 
Craiglist ad was $4200 I got it for $3850 
Is ther anything I need to Know or do to it ? Sold as is no owners manual so I need to get one 
I'm stoked this thing is cool wish is was a hydro drive buy i can live with the stick shift
pic


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That thing looks pissed off.  You did well and it's a john deere to boot. NICE!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a good unit,I think you did alright!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like she's got alot good hours/years still ahead..you did good on price compare to our area.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:Congratulations, looks like you got yourself a good deal there.

Sounds like the oils/filters are clean, you might also want to ensure it's running the correct coolant type too......ASAP clean the deck with rust remover, treat with rust preventative & paint, & this unit should last a very long time.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great unit !! For that price,it's a steal !:
If you want to paint the deck,use the Rustoleum "Safety yellow". It's the same that I used on the JD 111 ,that I posted on,and it's half the price of the JD paint!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Mighty Fine! Mighty Fine! Uh huh!


----------



## gregz (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes the deck,. i am going to bring it to the shop over the winter and restore it. Now i am on the hunt for a loader
cheers
gregz


----------

